

AirBnB Poll: Which Finalist Gets To Rent Conan O'Brien's Studio? - citizenkeys
http://teamcoco.com/airbnb

======
citizenkeys
I'm the swinger vote. It's either "Just the Ten of Us". Or a guy named
Whitney, who is also a Michael McDonald look-alike.

Conan's AirBnB listing: <http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/200419/>

------
jeni0909
How do we vote?

